# Same Day Echo & Stress Echo and Same Day TEE & Echo Same Day



## kea718 (Jun 22, 2009)

One of my doctors was at a seminar and was told that he can not do an Echo and Stress Echo on the same day and that a TEE and an Echo can't be done on the same day.  He is questioning if this is true and if the place of service makes a difference.


----------



## tkendall (Jun 24, 2009)

We do this occasionally.  We just add a modifier 59.  We manage to get paid.  Both services are provided at the same POS.


----------



## LMCODER (Jun 25, 2009)

We also use modifier -59 and this gets them paid.


----------



## SherryMoss (Jun 26, 2009)

we bill quite a few 93306 and stress done same day, same POS.  No modifiers, no problems.  We even have E&M billed as a 3rd service, no modifier - all 3 services are paid by Medicare.


----------

